# Wye River Shark Sighting



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Fishing from my friend's dock yesterday (well, OK, watching a huge school of rays scare away the fish while I killed time tossing lures, actually) I watched a 3.5-4 foot shark cruising right in front of the dock, which is about 1 mile in off of Bennett Point (across fromt he Wye River Institute land, for those familiar with the river). Yes, it was a shark and not a wingtip of a ray-- could actually see the fish.

I haven't been fishing too much this year between my business and my 16 month old... but is the Bay particularly saline this year that far north? The only other time I've seen a shark in that river was during the drought year ('02, I think?).


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Little known, or maybe people just don't want to admit, but sharks are around the bay. Some fish around the Bay Bridge to try to hook into the guys, and are actually out there targeting them for the fight.

Me, I'll take anything that may bend the rod a little!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Complements of Big Rad from last August.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/sharks/innews/baysharks2004.html
.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good. Maybe it means the stinkin' salinity is finally coming up after our rainy spring.

During the drought we had in 2002, a 6-foot bull shark was caught at the mouth of the Susky, _way_ up on the north end of the bay.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Bull Shark most likely*

Prolly was a small bull shark, salinity isnt really a big issue with those guys heck theyve been know to swim up the amazon miles and miles away from the sea in fresh water. Prolly the abundence of rays in the bay is more likely to be the reason you see them. They are very aggresive and will attack just about anything and love to eat other sharks and rays, a slow moving ray is an easy target for a bull shark.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

"Bull" was my first thought, but I don't think it was in retrospect, actually-- it had a fairly long snout, not the thick compact one you think of on a bull. My guess would have been a sharpnose due to the long nose, but I could just as easily be wrong.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Could it have been a sturgeon?? Just putting it out there.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Links*

Does anyone have any links to pics of sharks caught in the bay in MD. by chance?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just a few days ago a 4' - 5' sand bar shark was spotted inside the Key Bridge.  Here's some interesting reading if you have time. 
Chesapeake Bay Sharks 

Catman.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2005)

Last September I saw 2 small sharks, prob about 5 to 6 ft 100 yards offshore, Island side of the bay, south of the Bay Bridge. Shoaling up prey fish in shallow water. Looked gray/blue-gray, dorsal. Most folks don't like to think about sharks in 'safe' waters, though I never heard of an attack, ever.


----------

